# Which worm drive, sorry for asking again.



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I used my $50.00 Craigslist saw for the first time yesterday and saw it's in pretty rough shape. It's bent up and missing the lever you use to swing the blade guard out of the way and I just don't feel too comfortable using it. I need a new saw for these deck projects and with Amazon Prime I can get it fast.

I think I like the blue ones. What do you think.


Bosch CSW41 7-1/4-Inch Worm Drive Circular Saw 

Skilsaw 77 Mag

Makita 5377 Mag

Or what?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I used my $50.00 Craigslist saw for the first time yesterday and saw it's in pretty rough shape. It's bent up and missing the lever you use to swing the blade guard out of the way and I just don't feel too comfortable using it. I need a new saw for these deck projects and with Amazon Prime I can get it fast.
> 
> I think I like the blue ones. What do you think.
> 
> ...



Bosch CSW41 7-1/4-Inch Worm Drive Circular Saw or Skilsaw 77 Mag...
Same company... both are very good saws.... the 77 is the proffered saw,,..
Bosch SCS/TS adds to making them winners... 

Makita 5377 Mag...
yesteryear - definitively...
today-year... let is go...
CS/TS is okay but no where near what Bosch is...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I used my $50.00 Craigslist saw for the first time yesterday and saw it's in pretty rough shape. It's bent up and missing the lever you use to swing the blade guard out of the way


the lever can be replaced and what is bent up???
if it's the shoe.. that can be hammered or replaced...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bryan...sorry to hear about the CL saw...could have been a great deal...a replacement lever shouldn't be a problem...if that is all that is wrong with it...

Just a thought if you're planning on buying new...buy a good circular saw instead of a worm drive...

It's cheaper for a lot of quality, *lighter*, more versatile...and it can do as good a job as the worm drive.

As an example, the Milwaukee 639x series has an adjustable angle handle (Tilt-Lok)...my go-to saw for general work...plenty of power...

If you "have to have" a worm drive, I would go with the Mag 77...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> the lever can be replaced and what is bent up???
> if it's the shoe.. that can be hammered or replaced...


Yes, I'm going to try to hammer it straight and I know I can still use it and will but being disappointed with it makes me want something new and lighter. I was having to make cuts in the side of my house and trying to hold the stub of the blade guard.

One more thing, I found termites. I'm meeting with Orkin this afternoon.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Bryan...sorry to hear about the CL saw...could have been a great deal...a replacement lever shouldn't be a problem...if that is all that is wrong with it...
> 
> Just a thought if you're planning on buying new...buy a good circular saw instead of a worm drive...
> 
> ...


Nick,

I guess I've always wanted a saw where I could see the blade without having to lean over it but since you mentioned it I do have an old craftsman 7 1/4hp saw I could try first.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Personally, I've only ever owned 8 1/4" circ saws. I just prefer the greater depth of cut...higher tip speed as well (But slightly less torque at the tip).
It'll _almost_ make it through a piece of rough sawn 4" Cedar in two passes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Nick,
> 
> I guess I've always wanted a saw where I could see the blade without having to lean over it but since you mentioned it I do have an old craftsman 7 1/4hp saw I could try first.


Circular saws do come in LH and RH...may be worth your while to do a quick Google...

I have the Mag77 and I do use it but more for ripping lumber or breaking down sheets...but lifting it and getting it started isn't a one hand job anymore...

If I were to bring only one to do a deck it would be the Milwaukee (and a 12" speed square)...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...maybe this will help...

Top 10 Circular Saws of 2016 | Top Ten Reviews


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nickp said:


> ...maybe this will help...
> 
> Top 10 Circular Saws of 2016 | Top Ten Reviews


Nick, I couldn't really look at this too well on my work computer probably because of the fire walls but I was able to see the Bosch left side blade circular saw and read some reviews. I didn't even know about the left side blade saws and thought I'd have to have a worm drive. I'll read more from home.

Thank you,
Bryan


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have owned a Makita 7 1/4 inch saw for 35 years and it works great still. I always thought that those heavy worm drive saws were just not worth the effort. 23 years ago I became a full time working carpenter and was introduced to the benefits of the worm drive saws. I still use my Makita when I am cutting a stair stringer for half of the cuts and the worm drive for the other half. Other than stairs I always want the worm drive. Just my opinion. The weight that everyone dislikes can actually work to your advantage.

Regards Bob


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Bryan I bought this saw specifically for the blade on the left side. It is a great saw and I do recommend it.It is so much easier to see the cut line and the blade. The downside is that you get a lot of the sawdust coming your way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Bryan...sorry to hear about the CL saw...could have been a great deal...a replacement lever shouldn't be a problem...if that is all that is wrong with it...
> 
> Just a thought if you're planning on buying new...buy a good circular saw instead of a worm drive...
> 
> ...


Milwaukee 6394...
Bosch CS5 or CS10...

thumbs down on the new PC, Makita, Ryobie, Sears, B&D, Hitachi, HF
and the like..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Yes, I'm going to try to hammer it straight and I know I can still use it and will but being disappointed with it makes me want something new and lighter. I was having to make cuts in the side of my house and trying to hold the stub of the blade guard.
> 
> One more thing, I found termites. I'm meeting with Orkin this afternoon.


a new one won't be any lighter...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would recommend the Skilsaw too but they just do not make them like they used to. Bosch seems to be the only company left that really gives a damn about quality now a days so if I had to choose now, that is what I would get.

P.S. Did not know they were the same company now.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> a new one won't be any lighter...


That's not good. It's true I'm getting softer as I get older.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

The worm drive is a hand full of a circular saw. It takes a little while to get use to it. You need to learn the balance for the worm drive saw. Especailly if you want to single hand it. It is mainly a 2 hand saw. I cut 30 feet of decking and my Skil worm drive saw and it never even blinked.

You may prefer a lighter circular saw


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't imagine a scenario where a home handyman would absolutely need a worm drive; don't care what he/she is building or renovating. It's an industrial tool.
On the once in a Blue Moon occasion where he/she is cutting large timbers (if that ever actually happened), he/she can rent one.


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

I have framed many houses in my life and there isn't any question that a worm drive is the way to go. Framers rarely use sawhorses for anything. It takes too much time to move sheets from a pile to sawhorses. That goes for dimensional lumber too. So there is a different mindset and technique when using a worm drive. WD's have a distinctive kick when you pull the trigger too... There is a bit of a learning curve.

If you are just doing a small project, I would probably not spend the $160.00 or so on a WD and just a circ saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@bryansong I have and like a Makita. But much of the time these days I opt for my 18 volt DeWalt 6 1/2 inch saw. But I'm mostly cutting 2x lumber or ply with it. Lots of torque and very light and no cord to fuss with (I cut the cable on my very old Skill). I have many batteries and fast chargers. 

But for what you'll be doing, a circular saw sounds like the better way to go. Use a heavy duty extension cord. At my age, the shoulders don't much like hoisting a heavy tool. In that saw comparison, what struck me most was how close all the saws were on features, power, etc.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Tom, I'm with you on my body not liking to hoist heavy tools. I doubt I'd buy a battery powered circular saw because
the next time I need (after my deck job) might be a year or two away. I just don't trust the batteries to last.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 28 volt Milwaukee circular saw which is better than the 18 volt Dewalt I compared it to but they are not the same as 110 volt saw. I used mine for building fencing around my property since there is not power close. It works fine for fencing. It would be slow going to cut off the end of a bunch of deck boards.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bryansong said:


> I used my $50.00 Craigslist saw for the first time yesterday and saw it's in pretty rough shape. It's bent up and missing the lever you use to swing the blade guard out of the way and I just don't feel too comfortable using it. I need a new saw for these deck projects and with Amazon Prime I can get it fast.
> 
> I think I like the blue ones. What do you think.
> 
> ...


I remember posting that these saws get bent, that's common with a worm drive and something one always has to look for first when buying one used. People literally toss them around, I did it myself. They do take a beating, but at a point the base gets racked.

Don't get me wrong I love a worm drive and have a few of them. If you must go worm drive get the light weight unit as you stated. If you get it from Amazon you will have zero issues with a 30 day return. Some may not like Amazon, but when I do a return or exchange they ship the new one out before I even send the old one back. And my return money goes in my account an hour after UPS scans the box for the return. No one else in the industry I have dealt with returns money like that. For me Amazon always pack the stuff nice, not sure why others have issues. Free ship and some states still have no tax as well. Plus, you will get it in 2, 3 days max.

SKILSAW SPT77WML-01 15-Amp 7-1/4-Inch Lightweight Worm Drive Circular Saw - Power Circular Saws - Amazon.com

The worm drives are so darn heavy. When I came up there were no choices, now the sidewinders are every bit as durable and powerful. The newest models are lighter(the unit below is 5 lbs lighter than a mag 77, near 8lbs lighter than a skill 77!) and the blade is still on the left. I can count on one hand how many times in the last ten years I pulled my skill 77 saw out. I use track saws 90% of the time and lightweight sidewinders for framing. The Skill Saw come out mainly for demolition or cutting something that require brute strength, NOT finesse. 

On a side note, there is nothing like a track saw for cutting the edges of a deck, that's for sure. I use the Makita and Festool track saws. I have built well over 500 decks, it was my source of income for near 10 years. If you can afford both they have some refurbished Makita track saws for a steal every now and again(I think I paid 239.00). One I started using the Makita track saw I sold my Festool TS55(kept the larger TS 75) and just use the Festool track with the Makita saw. 

I prefer the lighter saws now for most jobs that a track saw won't work for, only 10 lbs and a 5 year no questions asked warranty. This is a solid unit, one of the complaints is that its heavy for a sidewinder, but its only 10 lbs!

Milwaukee 6391-21 7-1-4 in. Left Blade Circular Saw with Case


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a great deal!

Factory Reconditioned Skil SPT77WM-RT 7-1/4 in. Magnesium Worm Drive Circular Saw

$139.99 From CPO, free shipping and no tax

Factory Reconditioned Skil SPT77WM-RT 7-1-4 in. Magnesium Worm Drive Circular Saw


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

dovetail_65 said:


> Here is a great deal!
> 
> Factory Reconditioned Skil SPT77WM-RT 7-1/4 in. Magnesium Worm Drive Circular Saw
> 
> ...


Hey Dovetail, thank you for the link for the saw. 

Currently I have decided to hold off on buying a worm drive due to all of the conversation spurred by this post. I'm going to work with my old Craftsman circular saw. A new Worm Drive saw would be great to have but I just wouldn't be able to use it enough to justify the purchase. We'll see what happens.

Bryan


----------

